

Ask HN: Would you use this service? Voice to text for mobile phones - bigboss
http://www.vlingo.com/

======
stijnm
Some open thoughts:

1\. Doesn't every phone these days have a voice trigger to call someone? My
old Nokia has and it works pretty well.

2\. It seems to require some touching to use. Tap to run app. Tap to start
recording. Tap after a status update. Tap tap tap... I thought this was voice-
controlled?

3\. Searching the internet using your voice doesn't seem that practical. At
least by looking at how I use search - using wildcards and such. So it may be
a bit restrictive.

4\. The voice layer on top of Google and Yahoo will, of course, require a
hotspot. Not always available and it may be expensive.

5\. I may see this being useful for disabled people.

6\. How accurate is voice recognition and pickup really?

7\. Is there no chance that Google Voice can become a competitor in the
future? They have all the voice recognition expertise - just look at voicemail
to text feature. Potential competition from Google must be considered.

8\. It doesn't appear to be especially speedy.

In conclusion, it is not that appealing to me but seeing as it is free to try
basic features, I may try it out anyway.

~~~
bigboss
Thank you for your detailed reply. I've never actually used the application as
I don't have a blackberry or an iPhone (I'm an Android user). I just ran
across this service and was wondering what HN would think of such an
application. If you or anyone else out there is willing to test it out, please
do post what you think about its quality and functionality to this thread.
Thanks

------
Alterlife
The promo video is nice!

But does it recognize foreign accents?

Does it work on a train :-) ? Or at a coffee shop.

I have never had good experiances with voice recognition... so no, I wouldn't
use this.

